# Horse that no one can catch :-(



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably a very obvious suggestion here, but have you tried bribing him with food? 
Also, if you can get a rope over his neck, try slipping it up to his poll and wrapping an end of the lead around his nose to make a makeshift halter and give you some degree of control to get him into a smaller area. 
If all else fails - dart gun  
Welshies are smart little ******s - mine is the same. Though very much retired, I can trim her feet, get her teeth done, worm her etc without having a halter on her - show her a halter and she is gone faster than you can say "catch"! Certainly knows that she's retired haha!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

yer tried food had lead rope round neck but tuck off backwards lol could not hang on lol not has young as i was, 
my welsh d is brill with her head collar but she is 18 now, 
he was badly beaten before my daughter bought him and did not find out till i told her after she had bought him with out me knowing. 
tried just about everything 

thank you for your reply x


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You need to build a corral then start feeding the other horses in the corral, that one will follow eventually and then you can close gate. Once in the corral, catch the other 11 and lead em out, Then basically lunge the other one at a trot in a circle until it gets tired and figures out standing is easier.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We had a similar problem with a horse a friend of our just got. The horse had minimal human contact and what contact there was, when he was caught, he had to work(being trained). He was in our horses pasture but the pasture isn't that big. What we did was get all the horses in a corner and took a rope between three people to create a pen for them. Our horses were fine being closed in but he was still jumpy. After he settled a bit, I started walking thru the horses rubbing each a while. I think he saw that the other horses were fine with me there and made him a little more at ease. I made my way to him slowly and when I got to him I didn't try to "catch" him right away. I rubbed him a little even though he resisted being touched. Finally I slipped a rope around his neck until I could get the halter on. If he tried to get away I would make one of our horses move to block him.

After he was caught, we gave him some feed and let him munch on grass. Then we worked on getting him comfortable about us touching him and being near him. The next day he had no problem with us catching him but we did leave his halter on overnight just in case. 

Many horses I've seen that are hard to catch are that way because they haven't been given a positive reason to be caught. When they are caught, they have to work. Mixing up getting caught then just getting groomed and getting feed instead of just having to work, gives them a good thing to look forward to. Just my opinion but we don't have any problem catching our horses. Some were very hard to catch or even touch when we got them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I think the first thing to do is not get frustrated. The instant you get frustrated you get tense and breath very shallow. A horse sees this and wants nothing to do with you. Walk slowly, focus past your horse, or not directly at him, breath easy deep breaths, think positive, go at a relaxed pace. Don't take a rope or halter with you the first time, just some small treats. do that a couple times a day. This is actually how my horses get fed when i first get them. it allows me to work on them getting comfortable with me in the pasture, and i work on any food aggression at the same time. then move on to bringing the halter and lead line with you but not using them. make sure to rub his face and get him used to your hands there. after a couple times of that go out put the halter on and then give the small treat. you can work out the treats but make sure that there is something pleasant for him every time he's caught.

The other option is setting up a round pen in the pasture and getting him trapped there walk up to put the halter on and if he backs off then make sure he keeps moving away until it would be much less work to just get the halter on. when he joins up with you try again, if it doesn't work run some more.

I find that most people are "on a mission" when the go to catch their horse predators do that; they hunt, stalk and chase. Often just calming down and relaxing will do the trick, stopping at other horses to socialize and then move on.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I would start by getting the other horses out of the field first so he is alone. and if it was me, i would then try and corral him into a smaller area of the field. close it in so eventually he has no room to run. 

My horse did the same to me as a child, i spent hours crying and trying to catch him. once he was left alone though and his partner was lead away he was more willing to follow as he didnt want to be alone.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure the situation of the field they are currently in. but i have a 16 h twh who hates or hated the sight of a halter and he is out 24/7 in a 21 acre field (not small). i made the mistake of taking it off him and no food or treats would get him close enough to you. you walked toward him with a rope he ran the other way.
i eventually treated him like my cattle or sheep. i had made a small temporary field within the other and used my other semi retired horse now to round him into the corral. it took all of ten minutes to get him in (very big opening like 2 gates i needed two other ppl to close them for me.)

once in i gave him some hay and let him settle and kept the other horses away as much as possible. since my round pen is at the other end of out property i just put my trailer to the door and he walked in (he likes trailers). then let him out when we were at the round pen and started to work him.
you probably can elimante the trailer thing though by just putting a small roundpen or small box field within that field they are in now. it would probably save about 20 minutes

once in the round pen. 
i did a join up session it took all of 5 minutes but depending on if your guy is trusting it could be longer. this will form a bond with him i am sure you know that though 
then once i had him following me in every direction without it, i walked to the gate and picked up a halter. he ran and i made him run harder. when he acknowledged me and the halter i stopped and waited for him to come to me then i put it on him. if he walked to me and didn't let me put it on him or near him i made him run again. the idea if he doesn't want to then fine I WILL make you run not YOU WILL decide to run.
he took about an hour total to catch him, get him in the round pen, and then get a halter on him.
but if you keep making him run harder when he runs from the halter and don't let him stop until you say he will eventually learn that its easier just to take the halter. it took me about a month with my guy and he now walks willingly to halter without any hestiation.

sorry very long. but it worked for me and there were no whips or chains used, just simple body language to communicate. good luck i know its a workout dealing with horses like this


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all and thank for all your good idea's was there today to try and get him no luck what so ever he not having any of it and to have him darted will cost £800.00 to £1200.00 be pending on the size of field cant afford that to much money for my daughter to pay


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you try to borrow some cattle panels?
Honestly you are looking at weeks of work
Gentling him. Do you have any local "cowboys"?
Maybe they could rope him.
You could also try and create a mini coral
Using your trailer, a corner area, and only 
If the fence is sturdy/solid. Find his pasture 
Buddy, bring him in the area, do not enclose,
Wait for him to follow, then close them both
In. I don't suggest separating him from the
Herd because that will only compound matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

If you can't afford to build a round pen or a corral then I suggest you keep him moving in the space you have. Don't run at him and scare him just follow him at a relaxed pace, follow him wherever he goes, cut him off if he gets to far away from you. He'll eventually learn you mean no harm and he'll have no problem being caught. After you've caught him don't go in right away, rub him, tell him that's he's good, give him a few treats just make a fuss over him. He'll soon learn that he can't get away and that being caught is a pleasant experience. Good luck with him =) edit: I don't think it takes weeks of work in my opinion. There is a few horses at the barn I board at we followed my exact same method and we could catch them in approximately fifteen minutes, went over the same thing the next day they were absolutely fine to catch.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I would ride another horse along side and slip a loop on him.

Then contain him in a smaller enclosure until you can gain his trust.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

the other horses have no were else to be moved to and there is busy roads nearby and loads of barb wire so have to be very careful and i don't have a horse trailer to use the field is huge cant find anywhere that has the large fencing to make a pen he needs to be caught his feet are in a bad way :-( and needs worming to


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadow him. Do it until he begins to get curious about you... I take my halter with me because that is usually the part they "object" to and just make it a part of me. Try to keep him outside the herd, but don't panic him.

If you can get a rope on his neck, I am guessing he is not flat out terrfied and running away from you... So just stay with him, at a discreet distance to start. When he stops, stop, don't approach him until he starts to come to you... First with his eyes. If he stops and "ignores" your presence, ask him to walk on again... He has to acknowledge you, not just vacate his mind.

I really prefer to do this at a walk, especially amongst a herd (if you incite one horse to flight mode the whole herd will join... Which will make the job tougher). Once I have the horse looking for me... I turn around and go visit another horse (preferably the lead horse... But it doesn't always matter... I will sometimes catch another horse and give a bit of bucket fed treat after they have been caught...or even everyone in the herd. Then let it go Especially if the horse refusing to be caught can be food driven... He who won't be caught doesnt get fed)

Once I have the horse standing and looking at me with both eyes, I will approach... Should the horse tense up and go to move I will stop before they take a single step... Sometimes moving away (turning my back and "leaving") sometimes just standing and waiting for both eyes.

I keep this up until the horse is giving me no fear.... I will put the rope around their neck and ask them to drop their head. Then offer a soft stroking down their neck... And face if they offer it and walk away (taking the rope with me). I repeat this as often as needed until the horse immediately softens and lowers their head when I approach... And then proceed with the halter.

I find the key to the halter stage is to not attempt to hold the horse, but rather move with them. So if he backs up, stay along side and shadow him... By now he should know that you will shadow him anywhere (should he get away from you, calmly start over) and will often give up faster than he may have initially... Though not always, remember to use deep breaths and push any negative energy off you and away from the situation... The horse has enough of his own negative energy going on right now and doesn't need yours.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, every idea hasn't been workable for your situation. :-(
There is NO shelter in this field? Even for the other horses? sad.

Can you get as many friends as there are horses, and have each one lead the horses out one by one and hold them (since there are no other pastures or paddocks or corrals or barns or sheds or anything) so the pony is alone? 

He may want to come in when his friends are gone. With a bucket of oats and a big burly man or two to get a rope on him, maybe you can catch him.

It's getting frustrating just reading this. My condolences on trying to catch this pony.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

not a good field for any horses to be in barb wire fences, ragwort all over, no field shelter, near busy roads and to many horses, none have head collars on i am not happy about it all.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

would it work if i put poly posts up with electric tape and use my energizer to run a current though it and try and get him in that side on his own and get my other daughter to come on my horse and ride it in the part of field and lasso him hummmm i wonder


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe gave the best advice, IMO. Borrow panels, or rent them. Built a pen near where you always feed and water. Put ALL food and water in the pen. The horses will learn to go in there quickly. After feeding them, while they are diverted by the food, shut the pen off with a panel. Then release the horses you do not want back into the field. You might want to leave one horse in there for company to keep the pony from getting frantic.

The electric pen MIGHT work, but the horse just might run through it. I had one that would. She knew the woven tape was weak and that she could punch through it. It may be worth a try, though, if that is what you have.

You could make the pen really big, and make it smaller and smaller over time. The question would be is the pony will respect it.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

i cant find any one in the uk near to were i live that rent out the big metal fences so will have to adapt some thing this will be the last resort. just i dont have much time to catch him has my horses are coming in soon and my time will be used on my horses and i cant travel 18 miles there and back everyday lol


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

tracey said:


> not a good field for any horses to be in barb wire fences, ragwort all over, no field shelter, near busy roads and to many horses, none have head collars on i am not happy about it all.



Ermm... I'm confused, are your horses' in this field, or is this a different field?


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

palominolover said:


> Ermm... I'm confused, are your horses' in this field, or is this a different field?


hi no mine are in a different miles better field, the horse i am trying to catch is in this field sorry for the confuses-ion


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem =) I was just a little worried seeing as ragwort is poisonous to horses, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

tracey said:


> not a good field for any horses to be in barb wire fences, ragwort all over, no field shelter, near busy roads and to many horses, none have head collars on i am not happy about it all.


Barbwire fences aren't that bad. Horses learn to keep a safe distance from them. I would be more concerned if they had head collars/halters left on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Had an issue like this once, but the horse was not abused, just didn't want to be caught or haltered. No small area to confine her other than about a fenced off area of about an acre that I got her in by feeding there (another good suggesting already given)
The advice already given about keeping the horse moving does work. I followed her, always staying enough to the side for her to keep sight of me. It can take awhile, but they get tired of always having to move. If they turn towards you and look interested in you, then stop pushing it to move and see if it will allow you to approach. If you know something the it likes as a treat make sure to have some. Eventually you should be able to approach and touch them. Wouldn't try to rope it right off. Let it learn that having you around is nice. Every horse is different and it could take some time. It took me two days to get her to see me as a friend that she got nice treats from. It was like a little game where she would move away at a walk when I approached, but has I put pressure she would turn and let me come up and after I would rub her neck I'd give her a treat and scratch her chest. That was as much as she would allow. Two days later I was able to slip a halter on her. A good rope halter can be useful here.
Not saying it will work, but that's how I handled it. Horses don't like being pressed to move constantly and if this one is food driven you can use both to your advantage.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hi trcey i just caught a horse vvery similar for a woman ,she had tried chasing it with 10 other people lassoing it the lot, well i,m 50 yrs old told her i wasent strong enough to hold a horse was,ent fast enough to run after it,but would catch it for her,completely ignored the gangster,went for his pal,walked him onto the road and into a neighbours garden ,hard to catch followed and nice and steady away we got him,and this was a horse covered in barbed wire cuts from people trtying to catch him,


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tracey said:


> hi all and thank for all your good idea's was there today to try and get him no luck what so ever he not having any of it and to have him darted will cost £800.00 to £1200.00 be pending on the size of field cant afford that to much money for my daughter to pay


 I didn't take darting seriously as I thought someone was being sarcastic. You have been given several good alternatives that would work. The cheapest is take the other horses away the next would be to bring in panels to herd them in a corral


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

patience is key. the horse certainly can run faster than us and escape from us easily. but it's easy for us to outlast them.

also hesitate a bit in your approach whenever the horse looks at you with both eyes or cocks an ear back onto you. and stop approaching altogether if the horse comes towards you obviously.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Can you clear the other horses out?

If so, then get on another horse and see if he'll follow him into a roped off or penned off area... either that or if all else fails have someone rope him from another horse.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Chase it with an ATV until it's tongue is hanging out. Then rope it off of a good gelding. Maybe I sound cruel, but if you rope that pony fresh, it will be harder on you, your horse, and the animal being roped.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of good advice. I have had to catch spoiled horses that the only way was with enough human bodies to trap it into a corner and hold it there. Next a rope around the neck with no pressure if possible and then a half hitch over the nose. After this most horses like yours that are submissive once haltered will not object to the halter. Of course if the horse runs backward faster than you do the half hitch will cut off its air supply unless you let go. its nice to have it backed into a corner. Once you have your horse contained you might want to teach it to eat from a nose bag which is hung from a strap that goes behind the ears. Once they are accustomed to the bad they will usually allow you to put a rope around their neck and a halter on.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of people are talking about removing the other horses, I actually think the opposite, I think they will help you. 
Can you take out enough people to catch and halter the other horses and lead them into an enclosed area? I imagine that your naughty pony would follow them.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you for all the reply's, the only problem is on that field, is the other horses don't have head collars on and not sure who owns them to ask for them to be removed and i will not mess with other peoples horses in case any thing happens to then and Val's mate is 21 year old Shetland that no one can catch, on most days, there is no other place to move the other horses out to has there is a main road near by.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

East Yorkshire,


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have pm'd you as it is lengthy


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

tracey said:


> East Yorkshire,
> 
> I have a friend who is a trainer and she has just cured a young horse of mine that had a catch problem. She did one half hour session and i've kept up with it and mare is now making great progress instead of bolting in the oppposite direction she is now walking up to me to be caught. I'm not sure whether she would come as far as you but she does currently travel to west yorkshire. She uses modern progressive horsemanship skills. If you would like more info pm me.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

i haven't read through all the posts, so forgive me if this has been said but it sounds like he has learnt that when he pulls and runs back he gets release from pressure and this is being reinforced in his mind everytime you try to rope him and he gets away.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

hi yes did this once and now he knows if i have the lead rope up my sleeve and has soon has i go near his neck he runs off,
everything i tried and i try again he one step ahead of me lol .


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

he knows your trying to trap him into being caught. This might help with your situation in the immediate future but you will still have a horse that you can't catch. Catch starts long before you get anywhere near him. Does he fix his attention on you the second you get into the field? In the long term you will need to work on approaching him without a lead rein with the objection of just going giving him a rub and then leaving him alone.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

tried that, when he has a head-collar on you can get him with no bother at all he totally a different horse to when he got no head-collar on.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rope him, and make sure it's not a slip
Knot. Then let him go. After a few secs he
Will realize he's "caught". Walk over and 
Pick up the end of the line and he should 
Come if above is so. Yes, this is old timer,
Yes it is dangerous especially with barbed
Wire fencing, I would only resort to this as
A last attempt desperate measure. 
I know the ramifications of this but sounds
Like you are in a hurry and need to get
Him outta there.
But I'm sure after 5 mins of dragging the
Rope you'll be able to get him fine.
Bash me if you want people, but I've had to 
Do this in emergency situations only and it
Works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I walk them down but there's a way to do it. The idea is to use your body language in a way that the horse moves off with low energy, not hightailing it. Too long to explain here.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all going to have a go on Thursday in catching Val i am going to try your suggestions, i shall let you all know if i get his head collar on or not.
thank you


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all just to let you all know i am going to try and catch Val this Thursday wish me luck because i think i will need all i can get lol x


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

tracey said:


> hi all just to let you all know i am going to try and catch Val this Thursday wish me luck because i think i will need all i can get lol x


 
Best of luck!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good luck! Be safe and hope you git him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all just to let you all know been trying to get him for over a week now and still not got him he has now been reported to the RSPCA about his feet ect, 
and they have told me that if we don't get him he is classed has a wild horse and i don't know what they would do :-(


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well if you've tried what has been said and it's dire that you catch him, either get a lot more people to help you catch him or get a vet out there to shoot him with a tranquilizer dart. I don't know if there's much else that we can do or say to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

phoned the horse vet and it will cost between £800.00 to £1200 uk pounds to have him darted my daughter does not have that sort of money :-(


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Then you need to get a group of people to herd him into a corner to catch him. Maybe contact the RSPCA and let them know what's going on. Maybe they will be willing to help you because that's probably what they'll do, get a bunch of people to catch him if they have to catch him and remove him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

we have also tried to corner him with over 20 peeps and with the field he is in he went straight though the barb wire fence :-( 
also the RSPCA have been asked for there help but not has yet got back in touch with us


----------



## Saskia44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ever tried Clicker Training this horse? Also you could make a smaller pen with some temporary fence posts and wire. I've dealt with many hard to catch horses. Clicker Training works within minutes is my experience.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok. I reread through all the posts to refresh what has gone on. Did you confront the seller to give the horse back and to get your money back?

When you had the 20 people, I would have instead made a huge circle around him making a human coral. Taking a 100 to 200 foot rope and each person spread out along it to make one big lasso. If or when he tried to run through, it would be caught on him. Then there would be enough people to hold on so he couldn't get away. When you cornered him, either everyone closed in on him too fast or the one going in to catch him went to fast or aggressively where he felt threatened. Did you give up after he went through the fence?

Can you get him to eat from a bowl? If so, maybe try mixing a sedative in the feed. Either enough to make him drowsy out to completely knock him out.

You (or your daughter) may have to cut your losses and let the RSPCA have the horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

hi yes tryed that tried everything i can think and whats been said to try on here no we carried on till dark and we could no longer, the person will not take him back they only had him for 4 weeks

have tried sedation with no joy and it was a full tube to Sedalin


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess if one tube didn't work I would have tried a second.

I would go back to the seller and demand that he catch the horse or give your money back. Other than that you might be out of luck if the RSPCA can't help. If they haven't returned your call, keep calling them until you get an answer. 

One last thought would be to contact a trainer in your area to help or pay someone to catch him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my three year old paint is the same way he would run around and just try and get away hes getting better now, i couldnt touch his back or anything when we got him and now i can put my arms on his back and just rest on him. if he dosent come to my i will just mess with my other two horses, they love attention and it makes him think i want attention and treats. i use to give them all treats and after a few days id try and get the lead on his neck adn more treats then the halter and now i leave his halter on. its easyer then taking my 4 yera old and 13 year old out just to get him adn lead the others back and get my saddle.... and he seems to be calmer.


----------

